# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  OnePlus, smartphones, OnePlus, Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - OnePlus

oneplus.com/store/phone

oneplus.com/9

oneplus.com/9-pro

OnePlus 9 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

OnePlus 2 - 2016 Flagship Killer

Published on Jul 27, 2015




> The OnePlus One is a cult favorite among tech enthusiasts around the globe. Now, meet its successor - a force to be reckoned with.

----------


## Airicist

OnePlus 2: World’s First Product Launch in VR

Published on Jul 27, 2015




> Welcome to a special days of firsts, and a notable second for OnePlus! Learn about the OnePlus 2, explore our headquarters, and immerse yourself in a one-of-a-kind 360 experience.

----------


## Airicist

OnePlus 2 Hands-On

Published on Jul 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

OnePlus 2 hands-on review

Published on Aug 3, 2015




> Our full hands-on review of the OnePlus Two, a flagship-killing phone for less than ?300, packing a gorgeous screen, top camera tech and more...

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the OnePlus 3

Published on Jun 14, 2016




> Discover all there is to know about the OnePlus 3, the latest flagship smartphone from OnePlus. We spent months developing a device that packs all the features you’re looking for! Dash Charge raises the bar for charging technologies, 6GBs of RAM make sure your phone is always one step ahead and a glittering 16MP camera never misses the best shot. Watch the full video now to learn more!

----------


## Airicist

OnePlus - 5 years of Never Settle

Published on Mar 17, 2019




> Our community makes OnePlus great! 
> 
> 5 years ago when we started, we had already received support from the far north. 5 years later, our Nordics community is growing stronger. Thank you for all your support no matter where you are. You motivate us to offer the best tech to you. 
> 
> OnePlus, built hand-in-hand with you. Never Settle!

----------


## Airicist

OnePlus 8 and 8 Pro review - Should you go Pro?

Apr 22, 2020




> OnePlus 8 vs OnePlus 8 Pro: what's the difference?
> The OnePlus 8 is here and as has recently become customary for the brand it has landed alongside the even more high-end OnePlus 8 Pro.
> 
> But just what exactly do you get if you go Pro? And is it worth spending the extra on the OnePlus 8 Pro rather than getting the OnePlus 8 – which is already a high-end phone?
> 
> To answer the first question and help you answer the second one for yourself, we’ve compared these two phones in detail, looking at their designs, screens, cameras, and other specs, so you can see just how similar – or different – they are.
> 
> OnePlus 8 review
> The OnePlus 8 sets the bar high for affordable flagships in 2020. While its design refinements borrow elements from other flagships, it's an undeniably sleek phone, with waterfall display edges and a punch-hole for the front-facing camera. With a Snapdragon 865 and up to 12GB of RAM, the phone is high-performance despite costing notably less than most flagships, making it the cheapest 5G phone in many markets.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

OnePlus 9 series launch event

March 23, 2021




> The next giant leap in smartphone experiences is on the horizon.

----------


## Airicist

OnePlus 9 Pro review: A new high watermark for OnePlus phones

Mar 23, 2021




> Incredible fast-charging skills are just one of the reasons this phone is a worthy flagship in 2021.

----------


## Airicist

OnePlus 9 Pro review: A case against duopolies

Mar 23, 2021




> Conventional wisdom — and quite a bit of market data — tells us that when people start shopping for high-end smartphones, they’ll usually wind up with an iPhone or a Samsung Galaxy. With the new OnePlus 9 Pro, though, OnePlus makes a convincing argument for skipping the duopoly and trying something different. That’s because the company managed to build its best smartphone yet, one truly deserving of the flagship label. Its focus on speed, screen quality, and a renewed commitment to photography just might help the brand win over a new legion of fans. It’s just too bad OnePlus’s best phones these days aren’t the deals they used to be.


"OnePlus 9 Pro review: A case against duopolies"
The company's best phone yet is a true flagship, right down to its price tag.

by C. Velazco
March 23, 2021

----------

